# Solid fence at a good price



## Johnny_Yuma

I have the same fence on a Grizzly table saw. I too was looking at the Delta and was disappointed to find it was no longer available.
I'm very happy with this fence, although it's not quit as good as a Bies. It does flex some when pushed against pretty hard.

All my holes lined up but it's still nice to see them include a tap and drill bit! Nice touch.

All in all, pretty happy!


----------



## putty

I have the same fence on my grizzly G1023RL. I hate it. the plastic sides are not straight it undulates along its length. It's not too big of an issue when ripping a long piece. When ripping a piece under 24" I get a terrible cut because the wood is moving along with the undulations in the fence.

I have tried tightening the screws to even it out to no avail. I have taken off the plastic and it is a spiderweb of shimming tape on the main fence body….totally crap

I guess my next step is to make some MDF fences.


----------



## jtm

Not sure what you guys mean about the Delta.

I just bought one last week for $189 shipped. I installed it last night.

http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-36-t30.html


----------



## CharlesA

I have this on a Craftsman 113 as well, and I am totally pleased with it.


----------



## sgmdwk

That sounds frustrating, Putty. The sides of my fence are quite straight and flat. When I removed them, there was no shimming tape, just the flat sides of the metal core. I'd suggest calling Grizzly customer support to see about having your fence replaced.

Drew, I might be able to make the fence flex if I lean into it, but I can't imagine putting that much side pressure on the fence while actually making a cut.


----------



## soapmaker

The magnifying cursor got on my nerves as well, I didn't like the line so far away from the scale. I made a replacement from a scrap of plexi/lexan or some such. Just get it warm with a heat gun and squeeze it between two blocks with the amount of offset you want. Scratch in line on bottom, done deal. I have nothing but praise for the actual fence and can't believe how long I waited to replace the original. Hope you get years of joy from your upgrade.


----------



## CharlesA

> Drew, I might be able to make the fence flex if I lean into it, but I can t imagine putting that much side pressure on the fence while actually making a cut.
> 
> - sgmdwk


That's what I've always thought. It doesn't move a lick in normal use. Can't imagine how I would in normal use.


----------



## Tedstor

Nice upgrade. The 113 can be a VERY capable saw with the right blade and fence. I bet your kicking yourself for not upgrading the fence sooner. I know I did after I installed a T2 on my 113.


----------



## putty

Hey Dave, I did call Grizzly, they sent out new fence skins…no help. Here is a picture, I guess I exaggerated a little on the spiderweb of tape










So yours has none at all? I might remove the tape tomorrow.

Thanks!!!


----------



## philba

Nice review. I have that fence too and like it a lot. I don't know how be 100% of the alignment due to the magnifying bubble. Will replace it with something like soapmaker did. I added a channel for mounting "board buddies" and really like them for ripping long pieces. Definitely adds an extra level of control and safety.


----------



## CharlesA

I can see why some folks don't like the bubble-I just close my left eye to set it, and it is dead accurate.


----------



## NormG

I just purchased one Delta 36-30 T3 from Tools-Plus also, arrived yesterday. Under the weather some have not have a chance to look at it.


----------



## DocSavage45

Reading the thread cofirms Grizzly's reputation more and more. Best of luck with the new fence and reduction in time loss.

I bought a Starret tape as it was consistantly give positive ratings regarding accuracy .


----------



## StumpyNubs

I used to have the Jet version of this fence and it served me very well. No complaints.


----------



## patcollins

I also have a 113 saw (who doesn't?), I appreciate this review but have been afraid to take the plunge, been afraid that I couldn't drill a straight enough hole using a hand drill in the cast iron table or that I would get the holes too high or too low and have a $300 paperweight.


----------



## sgmdwk

I too was hesitant to drill and tap the cast iron on my saw. I chose to drill slightly oversized holes in the rails, which worked out fine.


----------



## CharlesA

I'd never drilled into steel and cast iron in this way before installing my fence, and it worked out just fine. Go for it.


----------



## johnstoneb

I put a T2 on my 113 about 18 months ago. It is amazing what a difference a good fence does to that saw. You will be wishing you had done that years ago. I still find myself on occasion measuring on a rip cut but it always comes out square no worrying about the fence moving at lock down or after.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

Mine has enough flex that I need to keep it in the back of my mind. I run a lot of large boards (16-22" 6/4- 8/4) that take more pressure as they let out stress.


----------



## CharlesA

I just went and checked. If I put both hands and pull at the end of the fence, I can barely move it. At the mid-point even with the blade, imperceptible.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

Wow Charles, not mine


----------



## philba

I checked mine this morning, no flex at all. Drew, you might want to take a closer look. Maybe something is loose.


----------



## philba

Ugh, double post. not sure how that happened. didn't see how to delete it. sorry.


----------



## cjwillie

I picked up one of these fences about a year ago at an auction, brand new, for $70.00. I installed it on my '60's 113, $50.00 at another auction. I am extremely happy with both. The fence went on with no problems and is a huge improvement over the stock fence. It took a little bit of work to get the saw tuned up but it now works better than new. I now have a saw that does everything I need it to do, and does it well, for a lot less money than I would spend on a new or bigger saw.

I remember seeing a review of this fence just after I got mine and most of the responses were not positive. It may not be a Biesmeier, but I would not hesitate to buy another one!


----------



## kapanen

I too have the same fence, and love it. I too don't like the bubble on the scale, and will take the SoapMakers advice and instructions to make the minor upgrade….thanks


----------



## putty

Here" is a video of the undulations on the face of my Shop Fox fence. If anyone has any suggestions on how to fix it I will appreciate it.


----------



## Blackfin29

I must chime in… Old thread but just took delivery of an Grizzly 1023RL and this is the fence that comes with saw.

WOW was I surprised at the quality.. no frills, or pretty praying greek thinking men on cheap veneer like vega (I've been using past 5 years) and just rock solid black and white steel and HMWPE…. SUPER FENCE for the money. Zero need for more, frankly.

Might be selling my Vega even though I thought I'd keep in just in case.. in case of what?? This fence rocks.


----------

